# AGNUS CASTUS - SPOTTING



## Tinky27

Hi,

I have been taking it for a month, so was surprised when I started spotting brown blood on CD30, this then continued for five days and on Sunday I had a very very faint positive, however, later that day it was negative! The nurse said you can't get a false positive, but I'm not even sure I ovulated as my progesterone on CD26 was 14.4 (this was two days out, as blood is supposed to be drawn 7 days before period and mine was 5 days). 

As I now have negative test and my blood levels are 2 they have no idea whether I had a chemical pregnancy or not, I just have the fertility nurse saying you cant get a false positive...I even showed her the test to check myself and my partner weren't going mad!

I'm so confused because whilst my progesterone levels improved quite dramatically 0.9 - 14.4 after taking Agnus Castus, I haven't actually had a proper bleed. My periods have always been extremely light and tend to be more brown then red, but this month there has been no red bleeding at all?!!

I've started taking the Agnus Castus again now it has been confirmed i'm not, or am no longer pregnant, but am concerned whether they could be the cause of the weird period?! 

The fertility nurse seemed positive when she saw the test, but another doctor said the test could have been dodgy?! Just wish the bloods had confirmed one way or another because now I have no idea whats going on.

I'm now on CD46 since my last proper period and I've been spotting brown blood since the 31st of March?!!! Could AGNUS CASTUS be the cause of this? and should I stop taking it as I dont want my periods to stop altogether?!


----------



## Michimoo

Did you ever find out what happened?

Did your periods return to normal?

M


----------



## Tinky27

Hi There,

I'm very happy to say i'm now 17 weeks pregnant 

I can't say whether, or not the agnus castus helped me to get pregnant, but it did help me to ovulate on my own whilst I was taking it and my progesterone levels improved massively! I was advised however, to stop taking it once I started the Ovulation Induction treatment again, so I think it was 5th time lucky on the Menopur Injectables. 

All I would say is don't give up hope! My fifth and final treatment was not exactly straight forward.. but oddly enough that was the month that worked, I think because we had no expectations and were planning on having private treatment. 

I would def recommend A/C to any woman with pcos, especially before commencing more intrusive treatments because it really did have a positive effect on my body, but remember to stop when having any hormonal treatments as it could interfere. 

I'd already had two years of treatment before discovering A/C, but will def use it again in the furture, especially to see if it helps with my acne which has worsened since being pregnant. 

I wish you all the luck in the world...just remember it will happen and believe me when you least expect it!!! xxxxx


----------



## mazv

Congratulations  Wonderful news


----------



## Tinky27

Thanks ladies.

I'm very happy to say i'm now 25.5 weeks pregnant.

Never give up! x x x


----------

